
Show HN: The best time to visit any city - ignostic
I wanted to build a tool to help people decide <i></i>when and where to travel<i></i>. As I started building, I realized that &quot;when&quot; and &quot;where&quot; need separate treatment to be most useful. The map tool handles &quot;where&quot; best:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;championtraveler.com&#x2F;travel-weather-map&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;championtraveler.com&#x2F;travel-weather-map&#x2F;</a><p>Clicking through each week would be frustrating for those who know where they want to travel but not when. For these people I built &quot;best time to travel&quot; pages using the same data.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;championtraveler.com&#x2F;best-time-to-travel&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;championtraveler.com&#x2F;best-time-to-travel&#x2F;</a><p>My hope is this site will help travelers plan.<p>This data is taken from the National and Atmospheric Administration&#x27;s global summaries of the day (NOOA&#x27;s GSoD). I used an SQL database to crunch the numbers into monthly and weekly averages by station. For the &quot;best time&quot; pages I used and calculated several more variables. I then imported the data into Tableau and added the filters you see on the map. I also used data from the State Department regarding travel advisories.<p>Would love your thoughts!<p>The whole buildout was a solo project, but I owe Ryan Whitacker a big &quot;thank you&quot; for his guidance. He built a similar tool on his site (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;decisiondata.org&#x2F;the-best-time-to-visit-anywhere&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;decisiondata.org&#x2F;the-best-time-to-visit-anywhere&#x2F;</a>) in April, and was generous to offer me guidance for expanding upon his idea.<p>Known issues:<p>* I am aware that the map is bad on mobile, so my next step is to improve the mobile experience.
======
andyjsantamaria
This is super interesting idea and something I'd reference a lot. The big
question I have is what are your factors for deciding the best time to visit?
I'd argue setting up the context is really important because weather is a
major factor but it isn't the only one. There are times of year that have
cultural significance as well as annual events, etc. I like the safety
advisory aspect and the population of travelers. It would be interesting to
know what types of groups travel there and when. So for instance, I want to go
to Hawaii but not there are going to be tons of kids and I'd like to do it
cheaply and I don't care about the weather.

Lastly, I don't recommend bucketing NZ under Australia :)

~~~
xxXXxx-
Yes! There's a few cities I visit very often but I ONLY visit in the "off
season." Everything is much cheaper, things don't sell out, I don't get
bothered by stupid events I have no interest in, parking is free or reduced
price, I don't have to sit in traffic, and crowds are non-existent. I'd rather
avoid crowds than pretty much any other factor other than maybe price.

~~~
fireworks10
[http://offpeak.io](http://offpeak.io) the project my team has been working on
aims to solve this exact problem. We help travelers avoid peak season, and
peak dates that are often associated with large business conferences.

~~~
Xeoncross
It seems to be missing all but the largest cities. My guess is that you are
manually adding data which would mean higher quality at the cost of general
usefulness.

~~~
netsharc
I used an Instagram heatmap to find places to visit/look at during a holiday,
I would guess if one adds a "time heatmap" one can see which weeks/months are
quieter and which are busier.

------
ygra
It's a nice idea, for sure. I'm not sure I'd use it much since other
considerations apart from weather also exist.

A few things I've noticed:

• The search could use some awareness about other names of locations. For
example, München cannot be found, Munich can. Tübingen doesn't seem to exist
at all (maybe too small).

• For people outside the US (yes, they exist) it'd also be nice to have a
site-wide switch to metric. This then won't require you to have two charts of
everything either (except snow coverage which doesn't seem to exist in
metric).

• The legends for the charts look a lot like buttons, which can be a bit
confusing at first. Maybe it's better to integrate the legend into the charts,
e.g. maybe like
[http://hypftier.de/temp/2017-08-23_090140.png](http://hypftier.de/temp/2017-08-23_090140.png)
– would also save a bit of space; whitespace currently looks a bit haphazardly
applied in general.

• The animation of the charts seems a bit pointless, considering that they're
all below the fold anyway.

~~~
malmsteen
omg the metric one is so important. it should even be default 8-o

~~~
ygra
Depends on where most of your audience comes from.

------
stinos
This is really neat! Only thoughts: it assumes one's definition of 'best' is
'best weather' and that in turn means it matches with what your algorithm
decides is most pleasurable (which I think it does a pretty good job at). This
is probably ok for most people but e.g. I like to travel to see nature and
rare species of plants and whatnot, and that completely changes what 'best' is
for me as it makes weather not one of the top things to consider.

~~~
ignostic
Thank you! I am very glad others find the algorithm finding the "best times"
to be accurate as well. This was definitely the hardest problem to solve as
some places have two seasons, some have one, and I'm trying to find the best
time on a scale relative to that place.

I'm aware not everyone will be satisfied the "pleasant weather" parameters I
used, but I don't think there's another way to give a range quickly. Perhaps I
could add some options on those pages. I'm not sure it would be worth the
extra clutter and work to catch edge cases, though, as I'll never satisfy
everyone's travel preference. Right now those looking for other weather
preferences can use the map, but I understand clicking through several weeks
is less than ideal. Hopefully the graphs on the page offer a bit more guidance
for you.

One question: are you aware of any dataset that would help locate rare
species? I can't guarantee I'll use it, but I love having lots of data handy.

~~~
MattBlissett
GBIF, [https://www.gbif.org/](https://www.gbif.org/), aggregates biodiversity
occurrence data (observations, where specimens held in museums are from, etc).

Everything is available through an open API, although we don't index threat
status. Perhaps we should.

Example: _Ceratotherium simum_ , Southern White Rhinoceros [1]. (The threat
status shown on the page is taken from an IUCN API.) The distribution data is
available either as individual occurrence records [2], or as a summarized map
vector tile [3], or a PNG map tile [4]. You would probably want to add a year
range filter for recent observations.

You can also download e.g. everything with coordinates and crunch through the
data yourself.

You will often find the coordinates have a low accuracy for endangered
species, to prevent misuse. I won't comment on whether making such an app is a
good idea or not.

(I am a software developer at GBIF.)

[1]
[https://www.gbif.org/species/2440880](https://www.gbif.org/species/2440880)

[2]
[https://api.gbif.org/v1/occurrence/search?has_coordinate=tru...](https://api.gbif.org/v1/occurrence/search?has_coordinate=true&has_geospatial_issue=false&taxon_key=2440880)

[3]
[https://api.gbif.org/v2/map/occurrence/density/0/0/0.mvt?tax...](https://api.gbif.org/v2/map/occurrence/density/0/0/0.mvt?taxonKey=2440880)

[4]
[https://api.gbif.org/v2/map/occurrence/density/0/0/0@1x.png?...](https://api.gbif.org/v2/map/occurrence/density/0/0/0@1x.png?taxonKey=2440880&style=purpleYellow.point)

~~~
stinos
Wow, thanks for mentioning this. Didn't know it but it looks pretty awesome
especially becuase of the combination of all datasets.

------
Symbiote
I was surprised with the cities shown on the map -- nothing from Britain or
Ireland, only Odense from Scandinavia, yet five places in Moldova and loads
more in Ukraine.

Looking at Copenhagen [1], the Celsius graph is maxing out at 10°C -- perhaps
it would be neater to show a single graph, with a Fahrenheit scale on the left
and Celsius on the right. Or just detect that my browser locale is _not_
en_US, and show Celsius...

Minor thing: metres per second (m/s) is a fairly common wind measurement unit.
And it should be km/h, not KPH.

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
copenh...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-copenhagen-
dk/)

------
sharkweek
This is great - I think the search functionality could be improved a bit (a
lot of results following the one I was looking for that didn't seem related,
but the right one did show up first).

I wonder if there would be a benefit of a "community" element as well, as in
allowing comments on the pages, to give locals the opportunity to chime in
with their advice.

~~~
Malic
Love the idea, but yes, the search needs some work. For example, the search
engine doesn't get "St. Louis, MO" right at all.

Iterate and carry on!

~~~
snegu
I'd be curious to know why so many search functions have trouble with St.
Louis. I was recently trying to book a flight there, and often had to use the
airport code to have it show up!

------
s_kilk
A tiny bit of feedback...

> June – August is slow/unreported season for tourism in Edinburgh, so lodging
> and other accommodations may cost as much as usual.

This is... odd. In August, Edinburgh has the legendary (Fringe) Festival, a
month in which the cities population quadruples, making it easily the most
intense month of the year for tourism.

Maybe the dataset requires some manual tweaking?

~~~
ignostic
Yeah, you've uncovered one where the average month in Google was not reported.
Generally that means few people searching. In a few cases, sadly, that may be
because the hotels are all full and there's no point to searching.

As I've said elsewhere, I think the solution to this is better data on travel
volume. I have a lead thanks to this thread on some better data, which is very
exciting for me and exactly what I was hoping for in HN.

------
jeromesalimao
On the 'Weather in Sydney' page: "The warmest time of year is generally mid-
January where highs are regularly around 61.9°F (16.6°C) with temperatures
rarely dropping below 50.3°F (10.2°C) at night"

I think something is off here. That sounds like our winter weather! I would
guess our average summer temp would be closer to 30deg C

~~~
harshbutfair
Likewise Perth has the same error. "The warmest time of year is generally mid-
February where highs are regularly around 63.7°F (17.6°C)". The text in
Overall Perth Travel Experience by Season is also wrong.

I like the concept though.

~~~
nostalgiac
"The best times to visit Australia for ideal weather are January 1st to
December 30th"

Another interesting tidbit.

~~~
rconti
Little-known fact: December 31 is "Stabbing Day" in Australia.

~~~
breeny592
"The cull", aka death from alcohol poisoning on NYE.

------
codingdave
Weather is just one small piece of people's thought process when planning a
vacation. But this tool is clearly all about weather... Perhaps finding a new
way to describe it other than "the best time to visit" would avoid people
coming down on the tool because they want to talk about more than the weather.

~~~
cortesoft
Yeah, as someone from Southern California, you don't really need to think
about weather when you come visit... maybe a bit of june gloom, but even that
isn't bad.

------
Eiriksmal
I love your weather summaries. Your formula nails it with this one:
[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-san-
di...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-san-diego-ca-us/)

Most weather summaries seem to miss that early/mid-September is significantly
hotter than the traditionally hot months of July and August for most
locations.

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
louisv...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-louisville-
ky-us/) > When can you find snow in Louisville? Weather stations report a bit
of annual snow likely to be deepest around March, especially close to early
March. Powder (new snow) is most often falls around November 12th.

Seeing powder forecasts for Louisville, KY cracked me up.

~~~
telotortium
However, there does seem to be a mistake in the precipitation section:

"If dry weather is what you’re after, the months with the lowest chance of
precipitation in San Diego are December, February, and then January."

~~~
Eiriksmal
Good eye. @ignostic, it's reporting the highest percent chance of
precipitation by month, not lowest, in the textual summary of both cities.

"The lowest chance of rain and snow" blurb is correct.

------
pkulak
This seems really off:

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
portla...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-portland-or-
us/)

It's says the daily highs in the summer are low 60s and that the driest months
are in the middle of the winter.

~~~
ignostic
> It's says the daily highs in the summer are low 60s

Temperature numbers show the average for the week. E.g. the "high" on the dot
is not the highest average day, but the average high. I double checked and
these look correct. Check out the "heat index" adjusted numbers below for
perceived temperatures, as Portland feels _significantly_ warmer due to
humidity in the summer.

> the driest months are in the middle of the winter.

I'm confused here. If you're looking at Portland, OR the driest months are
shown as being in the summer, so I'm not sure what you're referring to. Did
you maybe look at another Portland?

~~~
pkulak
Ah, weekly average makes more sense.

As to the second part:

"If dry weather is what you’re after, the months with the lowest chance of
precipitation in Portland are November, December, and then February."

------
Humphrey
Best time of year is subjective!! All Lonely Planet guide books solve this
problems by explaining what each place is like at each time.

Eg, for Yosemite, it describes how during summer it is rediculosy busy & hot,
so you might prefer to go during the shoulder months, but then you risk having
some of the park closed for snow. So, "best weather is subjective".

Likewise, there are many locations, such as Thailand, where the best time to
travel is winter. It's too hot in the summer!!

~~~
stephenr
> there are many locations, such as Thailand, where the best time to travel is
> winter.

"Winter". Haha. Terminology aside, you're right of course. I was surprised
that this actually showed the 'correct' time for most pleasant weather in
Ayutthaya (Thailand) - Dec to Feb, the cold/dry season. (People _here_ call it
winter, but Thailand doesn't have four seasons so I hate using that term for
it)

Weirdly, it suggested almost exactly the same time of year to visit Adelaide,
South Australia, which is frankly ridiculous. It'll be hot and dry, and
everything will be brown. Seriously.

If you must visit the 1970s. Sorry, I mean Adelaide.. go in Autumn (March -
May).

------
Al-Khwarizmi
Hey, this is really useful! I'll bookmark it and probably use it.

A few bugs/glitches, though:

\- The Celsius temperature graph for Barcelona (
[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
barcel...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-barcelona-
es/) ) doesn't show temperatures above 25ºC, so every temperature above that
gets cropped to 25. The scale should probably be adapted to the data.

\- "The busiest month for tourism in Barcelona, Spain is May, followed by
March and March." March and March?

\- Maybe this is a problem with your dataset and not the app, but just in
case, check the snow graph/data for A Coruña:
[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-a-
coru...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-a-coruna-es/)
\- 108 cm of snow in April? I can guarantee the real average is close to zero
:)

\- Also in little known tourist destinations (e.g. A Coruña, from the last
link) tourism in all seasons is reported as "slow or unreported". Which is
true, of course (in the best month in A Coruña you will see much fewer
tourists than in a really bad month in Barcelona). But maybe relative data
(tourism related to the average in that city) could make sense?

Keep up the good work!

~~~
ignostic
Very helpful, thank you. I will look into these.

------
foota
Anyone here might be interested in
[https://weatherspark.com/](https://weatherspark.com/)

~~~
lucb1e
Looks cool, but only Fahrenheit.

~~~
foota
There's a switch in the top right

------
hissworks
Really neat application of the data. I'm the Director of Marketing at a mid-
sized destination marketing organization (DMO) represented on your map
(Aurora, Illinois -- we're actually a _terrific_ place to visit in winter!).
Curious to learn more about the variables used to deploy the "best time" pages
and get a sense for where you'd like to take this further.

------
Zaskoda
Recommendation: Travel for snow related trips (snowboarding/skiing) would
largely depend on average snowpack on a mountain at that time of year, which
is directly related to the amount of snowfall in that location as well as the
temperature (does it get cold enough for artificial snow making). Build the
right tool for planning snow trips and it should be easy to monetize.

------
kristianc
This is a really interesting idea - the kind of tool that you only realize
that you've been waiting for when someone shows you it! As someone who likes
to travel quite a bit, this will replace a lot of Google searches for me
potentially. Your weather summaries will also be great for SEO and are very
well optimised.

One bit of feedback I'd give is it'd be worth populating with some "temperate"
defaults (i.e. normal average temperature, normal humidity etc.). At the
moment it seems like it might take a bit of configuring to get to the
information you'd want, when it'd seem like you could take an educated guess.

UI/UX wise I would also make the "date" slider a bit more prominent and maybe
have it simply limited to monthly averages (doesn't seem to matter _too_ much
if we're talking 2nd or 3rd week of March) for instance.

Otherwise, really love it, and excited to see the ways people are using
Tableau for this kind of thing :)

------
sonium
The 'when to travel' could be made dependend on where you live. When I lived
in Norway I thought 25C is quite warm. Now that I live in south Germany I
think 25C is more intermediate. Also in Spring, temperatures feel a lot higher
(since I got used to cold winter weather) then by the end of summer (when I
got used to hot weather).

------
cakedoggie
So the best time to visit Sydney is almost the entire year, except for the
last 2 weeks of January?

> February 5th to January 14th

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
sydney...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-sydney-au/)

Love the idea.

------
flavor8
Many of the temperature charts have an uptick at the extreme right (end of
December), and then (if you imagine them wrapping around to January) have a
non-continuous drop at the start of January. I think there's something
slightly funky there.

I saw at least one celsius chart where the data overflowed the maximum (20C)
and the plot mashed against the top of the frame.

You could avoid having to double render the same data (and wasting space) by
putting celsius on the right y axis of the farenheit chart.

Once you fix the bugs, pay a UI designer to give all of the pages a refresh.
Work some SEO, and see if you can find a way to give search engine bots all of
the various city pages (which I assume you dynamically generate). Throw in
some hotel/airline-ticket site affiliate links and you should get a nice
stream of income from this.

------
mule76
Pretty cool job.

It would be nice if the user had a few sliders to toggle (heat, humidity,
rain, and crowds), rated say 0 to 10 (with 5 meaning don't care), to get
around having to select an ideal temperature for everyone. Some people want
sun, others want snow, and others don't care about either.

------
otterpro
Nice website, as I had always been looking for such travel website like this.

On the travel-weather-map site, I searched for "San Francisco" and the first
result was Argentina, and second was Costa Rica. I hope that the result is
based on popularity and not based on alphabetical order.

~~~
ignostic
The search needs some work :) Sadly it is not popularity-based at all.

------
wyldfire
> Tourism graph is based on Google searches for services used by tourists
> relative to the rest of the year.

That's a pretty clever way to go about it. I hope/suppose that the sampling
bias isn't correlated with time-of-year somehow.

~~~
clementangerine
It seems pretty off, though. For example, the page for Iceland says that
winter is the peak time, but it's actually pretty dead in the winter with the
peak in the summer. Seems like people start planning their summer trips around
December (plane tickets for Christmas?). Other places seem shifted up a month
or two - the page for Paris has the peak season around May-June, but it's
actually more like June-August.

OP, if you want to improve this, could you get some actual tourist data and
experiment a bit with which other metrics (various Google searches - something
like taxi services might be more accurate to estimate how many people are
actually traveling in the country at the time, hotel prices, plane ticket
prices, etc) best predict the tourist numbers?

------
kristofferR
Great site, the UI/design isn't the best though. Improving that will make a
huge difference. One of the first things I would do is to make
Fahrenheit/Celcius a sitewide setting, like on WeatherSpark.com

------
swampthing
This is a great idea, and something I always wished existed - kudos! Seems
like there's some great opportunities for SEO and advertising here as well -
keep rocking!

------
Steeeve
I don't know if that Tableau map is going to scale to your desired traffic
levels. It's a great enterprise tool, and yeah there are a few publications
that leverage it, but my instincts tell me to avoid it on a mid-to-high
traffic public page. I could be wrong. It's a difficult graph to replicate
under fire, but not so hard that a day or two spent on it wouldn't produce a
more performant version.

------
eam
Very interesting to start. I know for a fact that if you travel to Seattle in
Jan/Feb it's really cheap, but of course that's because it will be raining a
lot. Rain, for some people is not a real problem, but price is. With that in
mind it would be cool to find out when is the best time to travel somewhere
the cheapest. That would be really useful for me and probably others.

------
wjan
Cool! I've built similar tool somewhere around 2011. I travel a lot and wanted
to have a tool that would help me plan my travels according to specific
months. I use it on regular basis since then and it's publicly available at:
[http://weatherhopper.com](http://weatherhopper.com)

------
clishem
Something fishy is going on here:

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
cuba/](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-cuba/)

[https://imgur.com/YlM3zda.png](https://imgur.com/YlM3zda.png)

But really great idea!

~~~
ignostic
Ooops... looks like the scale on my graph somehow got thrown off. Thanks for
the find! I've fixed Cuba manually but will go back through looking for the
source of this problem.

------
carbocation
Immediately after pageload (without interaction), I get the following on
Chrome 64 bit (60.0.3112) on Ubuntu 16.10:

 _An unexpected error occurred. If you continue to receive this error please
contact your Tableau Server Administrator.

Session ID: 7EBED2C1927841ED9575329CE40EB6F7-0:0

Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'refreshImages' of null_

------
rconti
Cool idea! I just got back from Austria and was surprised about the rain.
Didn't even think to pack a rain coat. Even though I checked the weather
beforehand, I figured it was a minor fluke. So hard for a West Coast US person
to understand that it rains some places in the summer.

------
hammock
Great idea, mediocre execution, someone else here please get with OP and help
him! This is an awesome tool!

------
neelkadia
Nice one! Just a thought, apart from atmospheric information; you can add
Festival into account. Ex. Let's say Holi in India occurs during March, Kite
Festival occurs during January. You can add such thing by just combining few
places with Wiki Festivals!

------
zzleeper
Following the feedback from others, a few things seem odd (for Peru):

\- I tried it with Lima-Peru and it actually suggested a bad time to visit the
city: [https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
lima-p...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-lima-pe/) .
The weather on winter is quite humid (
[http://www.generaccion.com/noticia/imagenes/grandes/188862-2...](http://www.generaccion.com/noticia/imagenes/grandes/188862-22_06_2013_12_30_36_1421985682.jpg)
)so its not the best time to be there, compared to the summer. \- Also, on the
mountains the season to avoid is the rain season, because it _really_ rains
(jan-feb). \- Finally, as others pointed, the choice of locations is a bit
odd. There are a few smaller towns but for instance Cuzco or Macchu Picchu are
not there

------
tmaly
I like this idea a lot, but there is also on thing to consider, Crowds. The
best weather also draws the biggest crowds. This drives up food and hotel
prices. If you could somehow factor in the crowds and peak season, you could
have a really useful tool.

------
madman2890
I'm stoked you built this, as I've had the idea and desired the platform for a
while. I do a ton of last minute travel and have semi-unlimited options so
it's hard to filter down to the best options that offer what I'm looking for.

------
chis
I bet you could do this by looking at all the Yelp reviews for an area over
time. Some combination of average review score and total review quantity would
produce a legit metric.

But Yelp and Google's APIs aren't really designed for this kind of use sadly.

------
xapxap
Cool I had a similar idea a month ago when looking for a place to go camping.
To find the best weather forecast in a range of $x hours drive. Or the best
Weather forecast near direct connected airports from my towns airport.

------
chenster
The data can essentially be reduced to a single list on one page because the
only thing that is really useful is the range of dates for the best time to
travel for each location.

Better yet, add the option to sort the list by dates.

------
vimota
I would love a feature of this where it supports ranges of weeks or for the
whole year. I want to use it to find the best place to _live_ based on my
preference of yearly weather!

------
api_or_ipa
Its funny, it got Vancouver, BC exactly opposite. I'm sure most resident of
the notoriously wet city believe July 1-Aug 27 is the best time to visit and
not Aug 27-Jul 1

------
averageweather
Maybe we can partner up :). I made
[http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io) for a very
similar reason.

------
mikekij
Great work! Although it says the best time to visit San Diego is February
through November. I guess that's right though; it's great here any time!

------
pitaj
It would be great if this included a few more metrics besides weather, like
popular tourist times (some people might want to avoid lines and such).

------
reustle
I did something similar as a little weekend hack a few years ago:
[http://whengo.io](http://whengo.io)

------
csommers
I think recos like this need the local input more than anything else, ex: see
a ton of the comments below pointing out issues.

Good start though.

------
helloworld
_The best times to visit San Diego for ideal weather are February to November_

Yeah, that's been my impression, too! :-)

------
corybrown
This is cool, where do you get the data? I see its from NOAA, but what kind of
data files do you get from them?

------
fwx
This is very cool. Long shot but any chance you can blog about the algorithm
used? Or open source the same?

~~~
ignostic
I'm not sure many people would be interested, but I'd have no problem doing a
write up with the relevant source. I'll try to get to it next week after
fixing all these bugs people are finding.

------
hellofunk
The New York advice certainly is wrong. Hot humid summer is not New York's
best experience.

------
hackonit
I had made something similar in 2013 but was not nearly as complete. Good
work. Trekweather.com

------
rocky1138
This is really cool, but why is everything in Fahrenheit? How do I make it
default to Celsius?

------
pacomerh
"The best times to visit Ensenada for ideal weather are January 1st to
December 30th"

nice, all year

------
lukasm
Time to visit Australia is all year long, but what I hear the best is November
or February.

~~~
cstrat
I feel Autumn and Spring are the best times to visit Sydney.

During the Summer you could travel around the southern parts (Tasmania and
SA). In the winter months you can spend time in Cairns (anywhere up north
really) and its beautiful. You actually don't want to be up north during
summer, it is too hot and it's stinger season in the ocean.

------
skdjksjdksjdk
How do you get number of Google searches programatically? Is there an API or
something?

~~~
ignostic
No, sadly. I had to use a scraper. I think that's part of the reason the
tourist volume data was sub-par, so I really need to find a better data
source.

------
nsnick
This tool doesn’t know about winter destinations. Enter Salt Lake City or
Denver.

------
blondie9x
How does climate change impact your data and site?

------
combinationy
Would be nice to be able to select degrees celcius.

~~~
ignostic
There's a big button to switch.

[https://championtraveler.com/travel-weather-map/travel-
weath...](https://championtraveler.com/travel-weather-map/travel-weather-map-
detailed-celsius/)

------
adamzerner
How about looking at average flight prices?

------
oriettaxx
cool (°C would be appreciated)

------
horsecaptin
No results found for Osaka :(

~~~
ignostic
Hmm, sorry about that. I'll look into that, but for now the nearby cities of
Amagasaki and Sakai are probably very similar.

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
amagas...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-amagasaki-
jp/)

[https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-
sakai-...](https://championtraveler.com/dates/best-time-to-visit-sakai-jp/)

